# Adult children and divorce



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Issues often arise when people divorce and have young children. I'd like to hear from the children of divorced parents handle things once you become adults. Do you invite them both for holidays or have separate gatherings. Do they both sometimes visit your house at the same time?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

southbound said:


> Issues often arise when people divorce and have young children. I'd like to hear from the children of divorced parents and how you handle things once you become adults. Do you invite them both for holidays or have separate gatherings. Do they both sometimes visit your house at the same time?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

southbound said:


> Issues often arise when people divorce and have young children. I'd like to hear from the children of divorced parents handle things once you become adults. Do you invite them both for holidays or have separate gatherings. Do they both sometimes visit your house at the same time?


I am not an adult child of divorce. But I am a parent of adult children after a divorce. As far as I can tell, we have only been invited to the same event at the same time for only their weddings. Other than that it appears as though they have developed some sort of visitation schedule. I get Thanksgiving one year and Christmas the next. No one has told me this, but that is how it appears.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My brother and his wife divorced when the children were out of high school. His children tend to do things like spend XMas Eve with my brother and Christmas day with their mother. They seem to find a way to split the holiday.

Now that my son is in his 20's, he usually goes to his dad's earlier in the day on holidays. Then comes home and we celebrate the holiday here at my house.

Except xmas. We open presents in the morning here since he still lives with me. Then he goes to his dads. And then comes home and we have xmas dinner.


----------

